# How does milk affect you?



## choccokels (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello,
I'm just wondering how milk helps other members ? I've been told milk isn't good and doesn't help,
But I find it does so I have homemade milkshakes when my stomach is bad to ease it, 
But my boyfriends mum made a good point that it might be making it worst later on and just making it feel better at the time ...
So I'm wondering how milk affect yous ? Does it make it better or does it make it worst  
Thankyou


----------



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

Milk is quite bad for me. I can have it in really small doses, like butter sometimes, but otherwise I stay away from all dairy. I drink soy milk instead which I hear isn't the greatest either. Not sure why. Rice milk is just as bad for me and I can't stand the taste of almond or coconut milk.


----------



## choccokels (Dec 9, 2013)

what kind of IBS do you have ?

Yeah coconut milk is horrible ive tryed that haha !

have you tryed dairy free milk?


----------



## Maegwin (Nov 11, 2012)

I have IBS-C.

Do you mean lactose free milk? Soy, almond, rice, coconut milks are dairy free.

Lactose free milk is too sweet for me.


----------



## choccokels (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah , I went back on normal milk but my doctor wants me to try the fodmap diet so going to change it all again to see if that's helps  
Where can you get coconut milk from? I thought you could only get it in currys lol


----------



## Rahul MS (Sep 14, 2013)

My body does not make any difference with milk.
I am drinking milk everyday it will help to maintain calcium level in body.


----------



## amandalk (Jan 17, 2014)

Whenever I drink milk, it tends to cause a flare up that lasts a few days. I guess my body has a hard time digesting the proteins or something, but I try to avoid milk as much as I can.


----------



## APenguin (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm the same way. All dairy makes me flare up bad. The one time I have it is when I get a craving but then I keep it limited to one serving. I have no reacation to hard cheese tho which is odd


----------



## pslarue1973 (Jan 19, 2014)

Milk makes me more gassy. I do try and drink at least one glass of it a day to help maintain calcium a bit in my body. However, I don't like the taste of milk so I add chocolate syrup to it.


----------



## Shanel (Jan 6, 2014)

Milk gives me the runs almost instantly.


----------



## Bluesprite333 (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I'm like the OP - I'm ok right after I consume milk...but notice constipation within 2 days or so. I think I just have a delayed reaction. Not sure though...still trying to figure out the diet and what exactly the heart of my issue is....frustrating right? :-(


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I use dairy (yogurt) to help me with my constipation issue. Every night I eat activa yogurt, prunes and benefiber. In the morning I have coffee and go to the bathroom everyday. This is the only thing that has helped my IBS-C. I posted in another thread aboutmy concerns for lossing weight and wonder if there is anything else I can do to get regular.


----------



## faerychic (Feb 12, 2014)

Milk is not my friend.......about 2 hours after I drink milk I get extremely bloated with trapped gas and am in a lot of pain. Yogurt doesn't bother me nor does a bit of cheese. I cannot eat ice cream without getting bloated either.


----------

